# My two patterns, now free on Ravelry



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I had these for sale for a while, but there are so many patterns available on Ravelry now that it doesn't seem worth the bother to sell them. So they are free. 
The Russians Are Coming, and Marie-elena, are both charted, but there are lots of instructions.

The first one is a set of three scarves, and the stitch patterns aren't beginner patterns.

https://ravel.me/uw6uqk

Marie-elena is an intermediate triangular shawl pattern that can easily be adjusted for size.

https://ravel.me/otqp7a


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## carrie927 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you they are beautiful ????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you for the pretty links


----------



## Carol1042 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

What?!! No nupps??!! HOORAY!!!! (I’m not a nupp fan.)

Thank you, though I have no idea when I might get around to either one.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

How lovely! Thank you!


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

Those are lovely.


----------



## Sylvia R. (May 20, 2013)

Thank you! The patterns are beautiful and I really appreciate the hard work you put into them.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

The shawls are beautiful and your designing is gorgeous and so well done. So nice of you to share. I’m afraid they are beyond my ability.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What?!! No nupps??!! HOORAY!!!! (I'm not a nupp fan.)
> 
> Thank you, though I have no idea when I might get around to either one.


I actually love nupps, but there are none in those patterns, just for you, JJ! ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I actually love nupps, but there are none in those patterns, just for you, JJ! ð


Maybe ( only maybe), were I to try them on something more substantial than thin thread, I might grow to like them too. 
I stalled out on this nuppy scarf a couple of years back: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/duchess-kal-2019
Its project bag is still beside my chair.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe ( only maybe), were I to try them on something more substantial than thin thread, I might grow to like them too.
> I stalled out on this nuppy scarf a couple of years back: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/duchess-kal-2019
> Its project bag is still beside my chair.


It looks like a good beginning. Just think what a nice gift that would be for someone special! The color is luscious!


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

I nice of you to share these lovely shawls with us. Beautiful work. Thank you.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you so very much! 
I'm pretty sure I can do the triangular one..the scarves are way out of my league but as I always say, It's knitting..you can always rip out & start again!


----------



## agioblas (Jun 10, 2019)

those are spectacular; thank you for offering them for free. I've downloaded both options. Now, all I have to do is get lace weight yarn....YAY!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful shawls and thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful shawls! Thanks for making the patterns available a no charge.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I had these for sale for a while, but there are so many patterns available on Ravelry now that it doesn't seem worth the bother to sell them. So they are free.
> The Russians Are Coming, and Marie-elena, are both charted, but there are lots of instructions.
> 
> The first one is a set of three scarves, and the stitch patterns aren't beginner patterns.
> ...


Very nice!! ♥
Thank you.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

They're beautiful, Beachgirl .... and Los Indios Tabajaras playing Maria Elena, is something you brought to mind. I love that song!


----------



## Jazzynitter (Oct 14, 2019)

Those are stunning, especially the first set. I love knitting lace and those look like an interesting challenge.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

PatchesPatches said:


> They're beautiful, Beachgirl .... and Los Indios Tabajaras playing Maria Elena, is something you brought to mind. I love that song!


The shawl was named for my daughter-in-law, actually.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the patterns and for translating them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So beautiful..lovely work. Thank you for offering your patterns..very generous of you!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm glad to make the patterns available. If any of you decides to knit something from them, I'd appreciate some feedback about the patterns, including any suggestions to improve them or improve the directions.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your lace patterns are gorgeous! Thank you for doing all the hard work. It's so kind of you to share these. Will definitely put them on my to do list.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> They're beautiful, Beachgirl .... and Los Indios Tabajaras playing Maria Elena, is something you brought to mind. I love that song!


Interesting!




Though the name of the group clashes with the photo montage. It would probably be more appropriate with shots of Mayan or Aztec ruins than Grecian or Roman.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It looks like a good beginning. Just think what a nice gift that would be for someone special! The color is luscious!


Thank you, but I don't know if there's anyone I love enough to make it for! 
Maybe, during a heatwave next summer, I'll get back to them. Or - more likely - during an Arctic blast the coming winter! I always seem to work on big, heavy blankets in the heat.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los Indios Tabajaras was actually South American. 
My daughter-in-law is Peruvian.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, but I don't know if there's anyone I love enough to make it for!
> Maybe, during a heatwave next summer, I'll get back to them. Or - more likely - during an Arctic blast the coming winter! I always seem to work on big, heavy blankets in the heat.


You might just want to remind yourself of the cold weather ahead, and be prepared. But that's a lot of hot knitting on one's lap in the summer!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Los Indios Tabajaras was actually South American.
> My daughter-in-law is Peruvian.


Yeah. I looked them up afterward. Brazilian. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Indios_Tabajaras
Are there no pre-conquest ruins there?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yeah. I looked them up afterward. Brazilian. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Indios_Tabajaras
> Are there no pre-conquest ruins there?


I have no clue, I'm embarrassed to admit. I'll have to do some research. Surely the indigenous cultures are similar, although of course the Portuguese culture overlapping it is different from the Spanish.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You might just want to remind yourself of the cold weather ahead, and be prepared. But that's a lot of hot knitting on one's lap in the summer!


And no Air conditioning! This summer:
Ongoing: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/advent-scarf-2020-17
Completed: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/leftovers-of-the-variegated-kind

Summer 2020: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/great-nephews

Summer 2019: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rose-ripple-afghan
_And:_ https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/garter-stitch-chevron-blanket

Summer 2018: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/reversible-afghan-potholder-12

Summer 2017: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mulberry-bush-afghan-6

Summer 2016: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/rambling-rows-afghan-15

See what I mean? :sm15:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And no Air conditioning! This summer:
> Ongoing: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/advent-scarf-2020-17
> Completed: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/leftovers-of-the-variegated-kind
> 
> ...


I do! I'm sure there's no danger of your family being cold! I especially like the blue and purple one. You certainly are the Miter Queen!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I do! I'm sure there's no danger of your family being cold! I especially like the blue and purple one. You certainly are the Miter Queen!


I think of myself as happily addicted to knitting mitres. :sm15:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think of myself as happily addicted to knitting mitres. :sm15:


Does the mantle of Miter Queen weigh too heavily on your shoulders? Seriously, your work is very good!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you. They are beautiful. 
I don't make scarves often and have never made a shawl but these are tempting.


----------



## shelleymaree (Apr 22, 2015)

Just beautiful. Thank you, I love lace and will definitely knit the shawl and one of the gorgeous scarves. The added joy was the wonderful guitar music.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow!! Thank you so much for the shawl and scarf patterns. They are wonderful and I have added them to my library to do later. I have lots of lace weight yarn.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your gorgeous patterns with us.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful patterns!


----------



## Dingus01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you so much, they are beautyful, love them. It is a great gift.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

So delicate and lovely!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice of you to do that for those shawl knitters.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawls!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful patterns! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you for the links


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you for sharing your beautiful patterns


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you — much appreciated


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

Thank you! They are beautiful


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for being so generous
your patterns are lovely


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

TY!!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, beautiful! Thank you for the free patterns.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Your shawl pattern is beautiful.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Thank you.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity. They are beautiful patterns, I just wish you had been able to sell more of them. They are over my head at this point, but I have to admit your statement that they are "not beginner patterns" sounds like a challenge to me. Lol


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I do not do well with lace, but these are Beautiful. Thank you for your generosity! Happy Labor Day!


----------



## pipsqueak (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you, they are beautiful.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

They are lovely!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you. I am hoping to try them soon. Love the pattern


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How very generous of you to give us these beautiful patterns. Thanks!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

They are beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

We already know you are a kind, humane and intelligent person, Beachy, from our 4 years of hell from the unmentionable one , but now we know you are talented too.......thank you!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Celt Knitter said:


> We already know you are a kind, humane and intelligent person, Beachy, from our 4 years of hell from the unmentionable one , but now we know you are talented too.......thank you!


How sweet of you! Thanks for the compliment. It means so much more coming from you! ❤


----------



## Bethtilbegrant (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful shawls Much appreciated. Thank you. Now I have at least one project for the coming cold weather.
Beautiful work and beautifully written.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you, all are beautiful!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

These are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## dhoney (May 16, 2012)

what are nupps?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

dhoney said:


> what are nupps?


It's a small bobble-like puff, very common in Estonian lace patterns.

"Nupps: How to Knit Tutorial - knotions" https://knotions.com/nupps-how-to-knit-tutorial/

"Knitting stitch patterns used in Estonian lace | Knitting Blog Pattern Duchess" https://pattern-duchess.com/knitting-stitch-patterns-used-in-estonian-lace/


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you! Added them to my Ravelry library.


----------



## Chloezeke (Apr 24, 2013)

How very kind of you! The scarves and shawl are beautiful, and you have given detailed instructions. Thank you!!!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I had these for sale for a while, but there are so many patterns available on Ravelry now that it doesn't seem worth the bother to sell them. So they are free.
> The Russians Are Coming, and Marie-elena, are both charted, but there are lots of instructions.
> 
> The first one is a set of three scarves, and the stitch patterns aren't beginner patterns.
> ...


Beautiful patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Gorgeous and thank you.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot - very generous of you!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

And my daughter is named that also.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! How generous of you to share your patterns. ????


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Y'all are very welcome!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I had these for sale for a while, but there are so many patterns available on Ravelry now that it doesn't seem worth the bother to sell them. So they are free.
> The Russians Are Coming, and Marie-elena, are both charted, but there are lots of instructions.
> 
> The first one is a set of three scarves, and the stitch patterns aren't beginner patterns.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

So generous of you. Thanks


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

thank you for these patterns, they are just beautiful


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I will always treasure all your lovely kind words, fellow KPers! ❤❤❤


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I will always treasure all your lovely kind words, fellow KPers! ❤❤❤


You've deserved them!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thank you very much. ????


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you so very much, they are magnificent


----------



## NW Native (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for generously giving these lovely patterns. As soon as I get one major project finished I will start on one of these. Think it will be a scarf. Beautiful.


----------



## NW Native (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for generously giving these lovely patterns. As soon as I get one major project finished I will start on one of these. Think it will be a scarf. Beautiful.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful patterns and you are very generous to offer them for free :sm24:


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

thank you for the patterns, they are beautiful. I am tempted to making Russian-Estonian Star Stitch Multiple of 6 sts + 3
This stitch looks best when worked in fine yarn with larger than usual needles. I used silk lace weight yarn, casting on with
size 7 needles for a loose stretchy edge, and working with size 3 needles for the actual pattern. You may need a larger
needle if you are knitting with wool or a blend.
Blocking is essential for this stitch, so natural-fiber yarn is recommended.
Row 1. (Right side) Knit
Row 2. Purl all sts, wrapping yarn around needle twice. (The extra loops will be dropped on the next row.) Photo 1
Row 3. K 2, *slip 5 sts knitwise, one at a time, to right needle, dropping extra loops. 

However, I don't understand what Row 2 (the extra loops will be dropped on the next row) - Go to Row 3 and there again says dropping extra loops. Dont understand what that means. Thank you!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

emsgram said:


> thank you for the patterns, they are beautiful. I am tempted to making Russian-Estonian Star Stitch Multiple of 6 sts + 3
> This stitch looks best when worked in fine yarn with larger than usual needles. I used silk lace weight yarn, casting on with
> size 7 needles for a loose stretchy edge, and working with size 3 needles for the actual pattern. You may need a larger
> needle if you are knitting with wool or a blend.
> ...


Just make a swatch and start knitting. I think you'll see what the instructions mean when you actually work the stitches. The double yarn over adds twó loops, not just one. But the extra loop is just to elongate the yarn over. When you slip each double yarn over to the R needle, the extra loop will just drop, and you will have only one loop on your needle. Hope that makes sense.

Edit: Did you look at the photos? That should help.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grey squirrel (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, Beachgirl1000. As soon as I finish some UFOs I would like to give it a try.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. They are beautiful.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

just so pretty, thank you for offering links


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for these gorgeous patterns. And I'm with JJ don't care for nupps.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, those scarves are gorgeous.


----------

